# Turnout Repair



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I have several turnouts (different manufacturers) where the small wires soldered to underneath the rails to correctly transmit the power when the turnout is thrown. These turnouts have all failed after little over one year outside. I have tried to solder one of the turnouts but with no success. I believe that most of the turnouts are nickel silver but one of them maybe AL. The ones with nickel silver also have plastic ties. My question is how can I reattach the small wires without heating the rails and melting the ties. Also, is there a way to reattach the wires to the AL rails? Thanks


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have soldered jumpers to brass switches. You need a high wattage iron so that the heating can be done quickly. I believe that there is neither nickel or silver in nickel silver rails. I'm not sure, but I think it is a copper iron alloy. So it should be able to be soldered. 

The Al rail can't be easily soldered.

You could try finding rail clamps with a single screw and attach an eye connector to each end of a jumper wire and attach that to the clamp. You might have to remove the plastic under the rail between the ties.

Chuck


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

One option would be to drill and tap the rail, then use a small connecter.

Depending on how the switch is manufactured, you may be able to take it apart.

You can also install a capacitor circuit in the locomotives, meant to give them a small reserve of power to overcome spots of poor conductivity, and then not worry about power to the point rails. (This has the added benefit of potentially being helpful elsewhere on your railway.)


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

BRO

If there are two or more defective switches on the mainline the entire segment between them could be dead. That could be solved with additional power feeds.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My GOOF. Nickel/silver is an alloy of copper, nickel, and zinc. NO IRON. It is also known as German silver.

Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Nickel is plated over a copper plating which is over solid brass.
Reason for the copper is nickel will not adhere to brass directly (will peel in time).
Solid nickel is expensive, thus the plating is done for cost savings.


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nickel-plated brass vs Nickel-silver alloy track.*

Sorry Dan, but I think you completely mixed things up. What you are describing below



Dan Pierce said:


> The Nickel is plated over a copper plating which is over solid brass.
> Reason for the copper is nickel will not adhere to brass directly (will peel in time).
> Solid nickel is expensive, thus the plating is done for cost savings.


...is actually nickel plated brass rail. The absolutely best solution to outdoor track power. And quite a few people use it in Europe. A German firm Thiel Gleis has offered it for some 40 years. If you want, rinse your brass track in the dishwasher, and bring it to nickel plating shop. Ask for a non shiny plating, if they can. I did this, and the track is unbeliavably clean after years outdoor. Nothing sticks! I find it even much superior to stainless steel. Sadly, noone seems to offer this kind of plated trackin the USA, off the counter.

Nickelsilver (or German silver) track is confusingly enough, a solid alloy. It is more expensive than brass, but corodes much slower/less than plain brass. But I would think that it actually corrodes more than nickel-plated brass. (I think the term German silver originates from "cheapish" cuttlery, but then the plating was real silver. Most of us have sen such worn cuttlery, where the base alloy has come through, looking like brass.) Nickel plating your nickel silver alloy track is of course possible (I've done it for appearance.), but makes no sense economically, in any garden railway builders l lifespan. It will probably stay uncoroded for a 100 years, minimum ;-D


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, no one was talking about Nickel-plated brass rail, but nickel silver.

Dan works for a company that sells Nickel Plated brass track, most likely why he was bringing this up.

Greg


----------

